# Solved: spyware quake



## 18c (May 31, 2003)

there is an icon in the bottom right corner just came back up it is an icon that switches between a red circle with a line through it and a green handicapped sign when you clikc on it a bubble box come up that says : Your computer is infected, Critical sytem error, system detected virus activities. They may cause critical system failure. please use antimalware software to clean and protect your system from parasite programs. click here to get alla available software. and when you click it takes to me to website to download a program called spyware quake.. funny thing is you close the web site and presto about 10 minutes later it is installed on your computer and that damn pop-up in the lower left hand corner keeps popping up.. can someonme please help me get rid of it please!!! im begging you..

i was run through the ewiedo, and smirem and all of that in safe mode.. doesnt do anything...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:57:25 PM, on 3/24/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ideazon\Zboard Software\Driver\ZboardTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Ideazon\Zboard Software\Driver\Zboard.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EasyTuneV] C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\ET5\GUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareQuake] C:\Program Files\SpywareQuake\SpywareQuake.exe /h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/ComCtl32/6,0,80,22/ComCtl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Zboard - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Winlognotif.dll
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## DW-99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I think that may be a big part of the problem I am having also. I know they guy's and gals are working hard on mine hopefully yours will be easier


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *18c*. 

Welcome to TSG.

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareQuake] C:\Program Files\SpywareQuake\SpywareQuake.exe /h

*Now *close all windows other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Reboot into safe mode.

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Please go to Start > Control Panel > *Add/Remove Programs* and remove the following (if present):

*SpywareQuake*

Please note any other programs that you dont recognize in that list in your next response

Using Windows Explorer (to get there right-click your Start button and go to "Explore"), please delete these *folders* (if present):

*C:\Program Files\SpywareQuake*

Restart the computer in Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report along with a fresh Hijackthis log.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Here is what you'll have to do to remove SpwareQuake:

* *Click here* to download smitRem.exe. 
Save the file to your desktop. 
It is a self extracting file.
Doubleclick the smitRem.exe and it will extract the files to a smitRem folder on your desktop. 
Do not do anything with it yet. You will run the RunThis.bat file later in safe mode.
If the link to SmitRem above is not working try *this one.*

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite *here*.
Install ewido.
During the installation, under "Additional Options" *uncheck* "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
Launch ewido
It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
On the left side of the main screen click *update*
Click on *Start* and let it update.
*DO NOT* run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

* *Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop.

* *Click here* to download FixSQ.zip and save it to your desktop.
Unzip it to extract the FixSF.reg file it contains.

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall SpywareQuake if it is there. Do not restart your computer if it asks you to do so.

* Doublclick on the FixSQ.reg file to add it to the registry.
Answer yes to confirm the merge.

* Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\stickrep.dll

C:\Program Files\SpywareQuake*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Exit the Killbox.

* Open the *smitRem* folder, then double click the *RunThis.bat* file to start the tool. Follow the prompts on screen.
Wait for the tool to complete and disk cleanup to finish.

* Run Ewido:
Click on *scanner*
Click *Complete System Scan* and the scan will begin.
During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click *OK*
When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the *Save report* button.
Save the report to your desktop

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Next go to Control Panel > Display. Click on the "Desktop" tab then click the "Customize Desktop" button. Click on the "Web" tab. Under "Web Pages" you should see an entry checked called something like "Security info" or similar. If it is there, select that entry and click the "Delete" button. Click OK then Apply and OK.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, save the results from the scan!

*SmitRem creates a log file with the results of it's fix in C:\smitfiles.txt. Go to your C drive and locate the smitfiles.txt file. Copy and paste the contents of the smitfiles.txt file in your next reply here along with a new HiJackThis log and the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## 18c (May 31, 2003)

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 12:03:59 AM, 3/25/2006
+ Report-Checksum: D7461F6C

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hotlog : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Spylog : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## 18c (May 31, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:14:46 AM, on 3/25/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ideazon\Zboard Software\Driver\ZboardTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Ideazon\Zboard Software\Driver\Zboard.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\VentriloMIX\Ventrilo 2.3.0.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EasyTuneV] C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\ET5\GUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/ComCtl32/6,0,80,22/ComCtl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Zboard - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Winlognotif.dll
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## 18c (May 31, 2003)

smitRem © log file
version 2.8

by noahdfear

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
The current date is: Fri 03/24/2006 
The current time is: 23:49:06.46

Running from
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Desktop\smitRem

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pre-run SharedTask Export

(GetSTS.exe) SharedTaskScheduler exporter by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
Copyright(C) 2006 BleepingComputer.com

Registry Pseudo-Format Mode (Not a valid reg file):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}"="Browseui preloader"
"{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}"="Component Categories cache daemon"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}\InProcServer32]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}\InProcServer32]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

checking for ShudderLTD key

ShudderLTD key not present!

checking for PSGuard.com key

PSGuard.com key not present!

checking for WinHound.com key

WinHound.com key not present!

spyaxe uninstaller NOT present
Winhound uninstaller NOT present
SpywareStrike uninstaller NOT present

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Existing Pre-run Files

~~~ Program Files ~~~

~~~ Shortcuts ~~~

~~~ Favorites ~~~

~~~ system32 folder ~~~

~~~ Icons in System32 ~~~

~~~ Windows directory ~~~

~~~ Drive root ~~~

~~~ Miscellaneous Files/folders ~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Command Line Process Viewer/Killer/Suspender for Windows NT/2000/XP V2.03
Copyright(C) 2002-2003 [email protected]
Killing PID 1124 'explorer.exe'

Starting registry repairs

Registry repairs complete

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SharedTask Export after registry fix

(GetSTS.exe) SharedTaskScheduler exporter by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
Copyright(C) 2006 BleepingComputer.com

Registry Pseudo-Format Mode (Not a valid reg file):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}"="Browseui preloader"
"{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}"="Component Categories cache daemon"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}\InProcServer32]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}\InProcServer32]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Deleting files

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Remaining Post-run Files

~~~ Program Files ~~~

~~~ Shortcuts ~~~

~~~ Favorites ~~~

~~~ system32 folder ~~~

~~~ Icons in System32 ~~~

~~~ Windows directory ~~~

~~~ Drive root ~~~

~~~ Miscellaneous Files/folders ~~~

~~~ Wininet.dll ~~~

CLEAN!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The log looks clear. How is the computer behaving?


----------



## 18c (May 31, 2003)

looks good.. seems to be running faster.. and i dont see teh spyquake anymore.. thanks for both of your help.. ...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *18c*. 

Congratulations. :up:

Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
Spybot Search & Destroy - Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

AdAware - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

SpywareGuard - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

IE-SpyAd - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

CleanUP! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

Google Toolbar - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

Trillian or Miranda-IM - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read this article by Tony Klein.

Here is some advise from our security Experts to avoid re-infection:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

Use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!


----------



## Chromic (Mar 26, 2006)

Followed your procedure 
seems to have worked.
I will keep you up to date

Regards
:up:


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it re-opened please PM me or one of the other Mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

